# Planning to move to Dubai soon,need advice



## Maynie (Feb 27, 2011)

Dear All,Please help!!!!! 
I want to know the update cost of living ie: 
1.food in average per day ( vegetarian : veggie, eggs, rice,noodles, milk with fish)
2.Public Transportation service : cost and how easy to go by public Trans, by how?
3.I have small dog and I want to carry from Thailand, anyone know how to?
4.Is there any good pet shop and pet clinic or hospital, closed by which area? Price?
5. Can I and my dog stay in apartment? where, which location is suitable?

Big Thanks,


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Please do a search on the forum. There are so many threads that will answer all of your questions. The question of pets was discussed very recently in great details.

A vast majority of the answers to your questions would be subjective as it boils down to your own personal circumstances, i.e where you live depends entirely on what you can afford (prices vary greatly), whether you can have a pet depends on what is in your tenancy contract and whether your landlord agrees to it, how much you spend on food depends on how much you eat/ whether you like eating out, etc, how close the vet clinic is, is dependent on where you live and the price depends on which one you choose to visit and how much you can afford to pay.


----------



## Maynie (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks very much for an answer, try to read all previous post but slowly , can u help me to specify which post that i could really go through it as i could jump in fastly?thx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Titty said:


> Dear All,Please help!!!!!
> I want to know the update cost of living ie:
> 1.food in average per day ( vegetarian : veggie, eggs, rice,noodles, milk with fish)
> 2.Public Transportation service : cost and how easy to go by public Trans, by how?
> ...


1.) If you cook your own food, you maybe spend ten dirhams a day to 30 dirhams a day, just depending. Most people will spend an average of 500 to 700 dirhams a month on food items. 

2.) There is a metro system. You can buy a card gets you a bit of a discount. Then you can use the feeder buses from the metro for free for a certain period of time. If you live along the metro route, you can utilize it and will be like 4 to 6dirhams each use. The metro though is very simple just following along one major road/route. It isnt a true metro in the sense that you have feeder metros to take you all over. If you do not live along it, you can make use of the buses. Not horrible but is a bit of a pain is my understanding. Someone who used to clean used the metro to come to my area. The 25 min drive took him nearly 2 hours to get here.... 

3.)Research "dog import" in the search. It will be expensive to bring the dog into country as will need to come cargo. Expect like 4000 dirhams doing it yourself. If you hire someone, will be at least double that.

4.)Vets all over. Where are you going to live? The vets are not cheap. My cats basic shots ran me 425 dirhams. OUCH to me as is like 3x the price I would have paid for the same thing in the usa. 

5.) Better question is where is going to be close to where you are going to be working. So, where are you going to be working?


----------



## Maynie (Feb 27, 2011)

Jynxgirl,thanks so much for your advice.i will do more research on import pet...i am thinking about the area.will ask your kind advice again when having choice.someone said that the cost of carrying dog on the same flight is cheaper than separate flight,from ur experience,is it true? And any special document i have to prepare for dubai airport? Need to put microship to my dog ?it s my concern.


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

Titty said:


> Jynxgirl,thanks so much for your advice.i will do more research on import pet...i am thinking about the area.will ask your kind advice again when having choice.someone said that the cost of carrying dog on the same flight is cheaper than separate flight,from ur experience,is it true? And any special document i have to prepare for dubai airport? Need to put microship to my dog ?it s my concern.


There are lots of papers and shots that have to be given 3 weeks in advance. also yes they have to have micro chip. search and you'll find lots of help

Here's a message someone sent me which was GREAT help. we both have large dogs
First off, do NOT go by word of mouth or visuals on your dog. measure him to make sure he will fit in the crate without loweing his head, and will be able to turn around. they will measure him at the airport and if he doesn't fit they will cancel his flight.

The temperature is already above 90 degrees here during the day, so unless he lands early in the morning you might have to wait until november to ship him. I would just get everything in order asap. I woke up at 7:30 this morning and it was 77 degrees. I think they won't let you ship if the temp is above 80 degrees.

here is a link to help you with the international airline rules and regulations for pets.... Traveller's Pet Corner
Please note that the letter D in the animal measurement measures from the top of the pets head to the ground...however if your dog has pointy ears, it will be measured from the top of their ears to teh grounds.

here is the import permit form, it is only good for 30 days. it won't stop saving our old login and password. i dont know why. make sure you log in as a new user --->just cut and paste this link : :::: Ministry Of Environment & Water ::::


ask your vet if he us USDA. only a small handful are. do not assume anything with this shipping thing... 

so your shots: 

You need a certificate typed up stating Bobo's rabies vaccination, detailing the manufacturer (ex: Pfizer) batch number (or serial number) and expiration date. If he has never had this shot it must be administered at least 3 weeks prior to takeoff and no more than 1 year.
You also need on this certificate the same information for distemper, leptospirosis, parvovirus, and canine hepatitis. Usually this is combined as DHLPP (which includes parainfluenza - dog flu) or DHLP - (minus the parainfluenza) which are both ok. Bodie had DHPP so i had to get him a Leptospirosis vaccionation before we left. That is a series is shots spread out over a few weeks, but we ran out of time so he only had one. Our vet said it wasn't a big deal and the vet at the airport didnt say anything.

He needs to be microchipped and the number and information need to be written down, and it MUST MEET ISO STANDARDS. I foind that most microchips the vets in ny use do not meet these standards...they are only for the USA and not international. So ask them what the brand is and google "does xxx microchip meet iso standards" I believe certain Avid chips meet standards - 15 diguts...(usa is 9 or 10) Pet Microchip | Microchip Scanner | ISO Microchip - PetTravel.com

However we have a usa only microchip in Bodie and they didn't say anything at the airport when we picked him up. But if bodie gets lost in Dubai or on the way home to the states in a few years, only his collar will be able to identify him. his microchip is useless over here. (our vet in new york was overwhelmingly incompetant)

So your forms :

1 - import permit form filled out and printed of the computer - you muist print one and your husband must print one out and bring it to the airport when he picks up Bobo.
2- typed paper on the veterinarian's office letterhead stating Bobo is in good health and fit for travel. This must also list his vaccinations and exp. date /serial numbers as well as his microchip number.
3 - Within 10 days of his trip he will go back to the vet to get his USDA form. its about a 5 page carbon copy sheet that your vet has on hand in his office if he is USDA certified.
they know how to fill it out but make sure all the information is correct. if it is filled out and dated 11 days or more before travel it is considered invalid. 
You can scan this and email it to your husband so he can print and mail it to bring to the airport to pick Bobo up.

We also printed out information about bodie and put it into plastic sheet protectors and used zip ties to attach it to his crate. It stated his complete flight information (in huge letters), that he is nice, he likes belly rubs, and treats etc. We had a ziploc baggie of treats in there too, plus a bag attached with enough food for his trip (we used canned organic food because we knew he would chow down and eat it faster than kibble)

We had a cushion in his crate made of thick foam and covered in a washable waterproof liner. Then we shredded about a weeks worth of newspapers and used that as additional lining, and put a stuffed animal that was robbed all over my dirty sheets before i left ny in there as well so it would smell like me.

his collar must also be the kind that is an easy release so he can't choke in teh crate if he gets caught. so no choke chains.

I attached a relocation document from the Dubai Kennels and Cattery place. They are VERY informative, but a horrible place to put your pets life in their hands. I spoke with people who worked there and its all way underpaid ($2 an hour) indians who are scared of dogs or hate dogs taking care of them when they are in the kennels. Dogs come home from a stay there traumatized! But their information is very useful since they are run by european expats 

hope this all helps. ! good luck


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Every country is different. I do not know about the posters country of thailand. If they are not part of the PETS system, then their entry is VERY different then others. 

The above post applied to someone shipping a dog from the USA. Your procedures will be different. You will need to check with the ministry here to see your procedures. You have to import your pets into the uae with cargo. It will not be cheap. There is no way around it.


----------



## Maynie (Feb 27, 2011)

Big thanks.i got rough idea and wil do more research from thailand


----------

